# So I'm trying to build FreeBSD from source



## GafiQ (Jul 16, 2020)

So I'm trying to build a slightly modified (by me) FreeBSD from source.

Basically, I took the code, changed some stuff (deleted folders I thought were unnecessary bc because I wanna try to get it to bare-bones and then build my own shell on-top of it), put it in an ISO, mounted it and ran:


```
make install makefile
```

which returned:





Does anybody know how to fix this?


[I'm a noob plz pleaase don't bully me]


----------



## SirDice (Jul 16, 2020)

The error is pretty obvious, you're missing Makefile.inc1.


----------



## zirias@ (Jul 16, 2020)

What should `make install makefile` mean? Do you have any reference for that command?

As for "stripping down", read src.conf(5). Just deleting stuff to avoid building it won't work.


----------



## olli@ (Jul 16, 2020)

Zirias said:


> As for "stripping down", read src.conf(5). Just deleting stuff to avoid building it won't work.


Additionally, you might want to read these manual pages:

build(7) – information on how to build the system from source.
tests(7) – introduction to the FreeBSD Test Suite (useful to detect problems when you modify the source tree).
release(7) – release building infrastructure (useful if you want to create your own release ISO image or similar).


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 11, 2020)

For creating a minimal FreeBSD, see also /usr/src/tools/tools/tinybsd, nanobsd(8) & picobsd(8).  Start from a working _big_ set of programs, then strip down in small steps.


----------

